# Hey all! New TT Owner



## Cossi3see

Hey all,
I’m a new TT MK1 180 owner and loving it, however I have a few questions.

first off!
When I start the car after it’s been off for a few hours, it makes a terrible screech for about 60 seconds while it’s “high idling” then goes off once up once the revs drop.

Secondly,
How awkward is it to change the dash lights as most of mine are out, all the white background lights work but the red dials (stalk) for fuel/temp and tacho are out.


Last question,

Where can I find the keys to remove my original stereo, purely so I can change out my drivers side heated seat switch? I’ve read that it could be a switch issue so worth a try before buying a new heating element/seat 

thanks all in advance! Can’t wait to get my new TT polished and get the paint back to a clean finish


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome try your questions in the mk1 section


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Cossi, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
The screech after a cold start will be the alternator drive belt slipping. Replace the belt & the spring tensioner.
The dash "lights" are SMDs so not easy to replace.
Radio keys for the TT are avail on Ebay etc.
I will move your post into the MK1 section you should get more replies
Hoggy.


----------



## Jay225

Welcome and all the best,,,,
hope she’s a good un,,,


----------



## Mozz

Welcome Welcome


----------



## StuartDB

I would check the tensioner and the alternator pulley, before paying out extra money, I have never changed a tensioner, but did need to change an alternator pulley which had a similar sound to a slipping belt.


----------



## silverbug

I once had an intermittent screeching noise on an A4 TDI engine that I traced to the alternator freewheel pulley, replacing it cured the noise.
The OE ones are INA brand and only cost about £20 although you need a special splined tool to remove the freewheel pulley from the end of the alternator shaft.
When doing the cam belt last year on my A3 TDI I had to replace the auxiliary belt tensioner (again the OE ones are INA and it’s the same item as used on the 8N TT) because the part with the roller that pressed on the belt was really rough, the bearings had begun to go.
I didn’t have any noticeable noise coming from the tensioner though.


----------



## joelonghair

Sorry to ressurect this thread but it sounds like I have the same issue - a screech for 5-10 seconds on start. Is this something a novice could have a go at? Reasonably handy but used to bikes not cars.

Cheers!


----------

